# ni (qué) ocho cuartos



## mont blanc

¡Hola! 
  Que significa y es una opresión corriente decir: ¡ni ocho cuartos!

  “¡que chilenitas ni ocho cuartos! ¡Esas chilenas no han pisado jamás Santiago e son tan chilenas como yo tibetana!”
  Que significa y es una opresión corriente decir: ¡ni ocho cuartos!


Muchas gracias


----------



## grandluc

Je connais surtout "¡qué... ni qué ocho cuartos!" : il n'y a pas de .... qui tienne!


----------



## mont blanc

muchas gracias


----------



## mallujulia

mont blanc said:


> ¡Hola!
> ¿Qué significa y es una expresión corriente decir: ¡ni ocho cuartos!?


Te contesto en español porque no hablo francés. Es una expresión muy frecuente. Lleva razón la primera persona que te ha contestado al decir que es mucho más frecuente decir: ni QUE ocho cuartos. Lo usamos para enfatizar la negación de algo.
Por ejemplo si voy a hacer una fiesta y digo:
- vamos a comprar champán para la fiesta
otra persona persona NO quiere champán porque es muy caro dice
-pero que champán NI QUE OCHO CUARTOS, limonada y ya está.
Significa que ni hablar de comprar champán.

En tu ejemplo se usa para enfatizar el hecho de que No son chilenas. Es una expresión coloquial y según en que contextos no deberías usarla. Yo nunca la usaría en una entrevista de trabajo , por ejemplo. Mis padres no la usan nunca pero es muy muy frecuente entre la gente jovén .
Espero haberte ayudado


----------



## mont blanc

muchas gracias por tu ayuda


----------



## mememob

*NUEVA PREGUNTA
*​*
ni qué ocho cuartos.* * 1.* expr. coloq. U. para subrayar el desacuerdo con algo, disconformidad que previamente se ha expresado de una forma exclamativa. _¡Qué dieta ni qué ocho cuartos!_ Source Real Academia

Est-ce que vous avez des idées de traduction?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

mememob said:


> _¡Qué dieta ni qué ocho cuartos!_


Une approche:

*- Il n'est pas question de diète!*


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Autres idées : 

- Un régime ? Et puis quoi encore ?
- Je t'en ficherai, moi, des régimes !

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Nanon

Tu parles d'un régime !


----------



## cykoin

Totalmente de acuerdo con grandluc: il n'y a pas de .... qui tienne!

Ej: ¡Qué fiesta ni que ocho cuartos, te vas a quedar en casa!
      Il n'y a pas de fête qui tienne, tu vas rester à la maison! Source: Grand Larousse de traduction.


----------



## germanbz

Comme curiosité on a une expression totalement equivalent en espagnol encore plus bizarre:

_que.... ni que niño muerto._


----------



## Pepita Negra

Es una expresión ligeramente en desuso, sobre todo entre la gente joven.


----------



## Philippides

Por curiosidad, ¿sabéis de donde viene esta expresión?


----------



## Gévy

Philipides said:


> Por curiosidad, ¿sabéis de donde viene esta expresión?


Bonjour Philipides,

Désolée mais ta question ne concerne pas notre forum de traduction, il faudrait la poser sur le forum de Sólo Español.

Bisous,

Gévy (moderadora)


----------



## Áskera

NUEVA PREGUNTA​


Víctor Pérez said:


> Une approche:
> 
> *- Il n'est pas question de diète!*



¿_Il n'y a pas de diète qui tienne !_ sonaría bien también?

O por ejemplo _¡Qué hotel ni qué ocho cuartos! ¡Eso es una pocilga!_ (¿? = _Il n'y a pas d'hôtel qui tienne ! C'est une porcherie !_).


----------



## jprr

Áskera said:


> _¡Qué hotel ni qué ocho cuartos! ¡Eso es una pocilga!_


Hôtel ? Quel hôtel ? ça c'est une porcherie / un bouge


----------



## Flo834009

Hola , alguna traducción en francés de esta frase ya hecha ? Por lo visto se suele usar en méxico . Muchas gracias de antemano 😊


----------



## Azarosa

Flo834009 said:


> Hola , alguna traducción en francés de esta frase ya hecha ? Por lo visto se suele usar en méxico . Muchas gracias de antemano 😊


En México, en España, en toda Latinoamérica... En francés diría _Ni rien du tout !, _como forma elegante, pero las hay muchas más vulgares (por ej. _et mon cul c'est du poulet !_ , _mon cul _!)


----------



## Terio

Otras soluciones que me pareces posibles, según los constextos:

Jamais de la vie.
Pas question.
En aucun cas.
Sous aucune considération.
Pas pour tout l'or du monde.

Creo que la expresión se refiere a una antigua moneda de cobre española. ¿Será así?


----------



## Azarosa

Terio said:


> Creo que la expresión se refiere a una antigua moneda de cobre española. ¿Será así?


Algo así. Por años, en España existió el “realillo”, una moneda de uso corriente que equivalía a ocho cuartos de peseta. Por eso también era conocido como “realillo de a ocho cuartos”. De hecho, una antigua copla española rezaba así: “Tengo que empedrar tu calle/ con realillos de a ocho cuartos/ para que vayas a misa/  sin romperte los zapatos” (en _Cantos populares españoles_, recogidos por F. Rodriguez Marin en 1882).


----------



## Terio

Azarosa said:


> Algo así. Por años, en España existió el “realillo”, una moneda de uso corriente que equivalía a ocho cuartos de peseta. Por eso también era conocido como “realillo de a ocho cuartos”. De hecho, una antigua copla española rezaba así: “Tengo que empedrar tu calle/ con realillos de a ocho cuartos/ para que vayas a misa/  sin romperte los zapatos” (en _Cantos populares españoles_, recogidos por F. Rodriguez Marin en 1882).


Según el DRAE : Moneda de cobre española cuyo valor era el de cuatro maravedís de vellón.


----------



## Azarosa

Terio said:


> Según el DRAE : Moneda de cobre española cuyo valor era el de cuatro maravedís de vellón.


Bueno, no andamos muy lejos:
Ni qué ocho cuartos


----------

